# Sabertooth X58 fans & connectors



## comdoc (Dec 27, 2007)

Sabertooth X58 with i7-950 and HIS 5770 in Lian Li A05N. With stock fans and sides on, 80C s-bridge in hot weather (no overclock). Looking at Cooljag 120mm as 3rd case fan, mod for side exhaust over center of mb, CPU, and GPU in side panel (vertical mount) . LL intake fan is now connected to sole PWM 4 pin. Only chassis fan 1 and 2 support Asus Xpert auto fan speed control. Chassis fan 2 and 3 connectors are 3 pin. Where should I connect new Cooljag? Is there an adapter that would allow connection Cooljag 4-pin to chassis fan 3-pin without loosing auto speed control? Should I also replace stock Intel CPU cooling fan? Looking at Cooler Master Hyper 212. Thanks for insights.


----------

